#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Янтра-йога. Тибетская йога движения"

## Поляков

Вышла новая книга Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Янтра-йога. Тибетская йога движения".

СПб.: Шанг-Шунг, Уддияна, 2010
60 x 90 1/16, 2000 экз., 424 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с английского: Алена Гамоля

Янтра-йога — это древняя система тибетской йоги, включающая в себя движения тела, дыхательные упражнения и визуализации. "Янтру "Единство солнца и луны" в VIII веке великий учитель Падмасамбхава устно передал Вайрочане, тибетскому переводчику и учителю Дзогчена. Чогьял Намкай Норбу начал передавать эту глубокую йогу в 70-х годах прошлого века. Исключительные наставления, содержащиеся в этой книге, будут полезны для всех западных практиков.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/1339

----------

Denli (26.06.2010), Orient (26.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (25.06.2010), Вова Л. (25.06.2010), Иосиф В (25.06.2010), Нандзед Дордже (27.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2010)

----------

